# Waiting game...



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh puppies.....here comes puppy fever


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Rascal had the big temp drop this morning so now the waiting game begins. Thank god she loves her whelping box and doesn't like to leave it. Vern built a 4' X 5' deluxe box with a raised floor


Good luck Rascal...sounds like she is gonna need a BIG box for that crew


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We need another litter to watch grow up! 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes she will  Pups are normal size (thank god) and as of late last night were really licking. You could even see her stomach jump and move...like an alien...:uhoh: I'm sitting here watching her and she keeps turning around looking at her butt.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You must be excited. Hope all goes well with the birthing.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How exciting! Hope everything goes well and I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How wonderful. These are the first babies born while I've been at the Forum!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor Rascal..... I bet she cant wait to get all those babies out..... Cant wait for pictures.....


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

...and the sire is none other than Jesse :smooch: He's pacing the floor in the waiting room :nervous:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hoping for a quick easy delivery for Rascal. Please share pictures with us when you can.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> ...and the sire is none other than Jesse :smooch: He's pacing the floor in the waiting room :nervous:


Maybe he could have a bully stick instead of a cigar?:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll make sure to post pics. Poor girl is just so big 

I'm sure Jesse would LOVE a bully stick...too bad they stink so bad. I think the stinkier they are the more the dogs love them :yuck:


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I imagine you are so excited, Please keep us updated, good luck.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG-what gorgeous puppies you and Vern will be raising!!!! Are you planning on keeping any from this litter? Honestly, I don't know how you do it-showing, grooming and just the day to day care of your crew-it must be a 24/7 job!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG - how exciting!!!!!



paula bedard said:


> How wonderful. These are the first babies born while I've been at the Forum!!!


Me too 



DelmarvaGold said:


> ...and the sire is none other than Jesse :smooch: He's pacing the floor in the waiting room :nervous:


I can't wait to see puppy pics!!!


Tiffany


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> ...and the sire is none other than Jesse :smooch: He's pacing the floor in the waiting room :nervous:


yah I'm sure he is.lol : Our Boston could give two flying figs when mom is busily delivering "his" kids...he is either out basking in the sun, or quietly chewing his bones, mr nonchalant, not a care in the world!!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I'll make sure to post pics. Poor girl is just so big
> 
> I'm sure Jesse would LOVE a bully stick...too bad they stink so bad. *I think the stinkier they are the more the dogs love them* :yuck:


 
I think I am happy that I don't have the nerve to get them for Banner


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> OMG-what gorgeous puppies you and Vern will be raising!!!! Are you planning on keeping any from this litter? Honestly, I don't know how you do it-showing, grooming and just the day to day care of your crew-it must be a 24/7 job!!!


Yes, I'm keeping a girl. It is very time consuming with all that I "try" to do. Show season has started back up and that means constantly keeping the dogs in tip top shape. Vern has been helping this year. He takes Jesse on his weekend walks. They walk 6 miles a day.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

arcane said:


> yah I'm sure he is.lol : Our Boston could give two flying figs when mom is busily delivering "his" kids...he is either out basking in the sun, or quietly chewing his bones, mr nonchalant, not a care in the world!!!!


I bet deep down Boston is worried he just doesn't like to show it...it's not manly


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am waiting very anxiously for puppy news and the first pictures. Good wishes for a safe and fast delivery for Rascal.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. I always get nervous when pups are coming.


----------



## mk9906 (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG Sue how exciting!!

I grew up on a farm so I got to witness lots of new animals entering the world, what a cool experience!!!

Good Luck, Hope everything goes well for all!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Can't wait to hear about the new little arrivals!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> Can't wait to hear about the new little arrivals!


Seeing as Sue has not posted back here in over 4 1/2 hours I would think that Rascal is doing more than just looking at her butt. 
We should have pictures and numbers soon enough.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Haven't heard from Vern either!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

How EXCITING!! A brand new litter of gorgeous puppies! I too bet they are very busy right now! I will be praying all goes well, and can't wait to hear all about those little ones!:smooch:


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Seeing as Sue has not posted back here in over 4 1/2 hours I would think that Rascal is doing more than just looking at her butt.
> We should have pictures and numbers soon enough.


Well Hank, you made me laugh out loud sitting here in my office...got some strange looks:uhoh:...I agree with you...been following this thread all day...can't wait for the news and pics


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Seeing as Sue has not posted back here in over 4 1/2 hours I would think that Rascal is doing more than just looking at her butt.


made me lol too: but i betcha that little rascal will wait until the wee hrs of the am to get down to business


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Okay, okay, so I'm a bit challenged in the puppy delivering department.....

Rascals "big drop in temperature"--what exactly does that mean (or imply)?

But I llllllllooooooooooovvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeee puppy pictures....

SJ


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That should mean she's going into labor


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Okay, okay, so I'm a bit challenged in the puppy delivering department.....
> 
> Rascals "big drop in temperature"--what exactly does that mean (or imply)?
> 
> ...


Normally means that pups will be here within 24 hours.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure, but I think it means puppies in 24 to 36 hours.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats great! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry Hank, we posted at the same time.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

> Normally means that pups will be here within 24 hours.


Yuppers. I remember waiting for our precious Katie to be born. It was a very exciting day. I remember being at home and my husband was at work and I called him and said YAY - Katie is here. Puppies are sooo precious. I really hope they all make it.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Once the temp has at least a 1.0 drop (which in her case it went from 99.5 to 98.4) then I can expect pups to arrive anywhere from 24-36 hours. She's quite restless and I'm quite tired...already


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How long does labor usually last for Golden's? I had labor for 24 hrs for 1 baby I'd hate to think how long multiple births can take.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

arcane said:


> made me lol too: but i betcha that little rascal will wait until the wee hrs of the am to get down to business


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, have to run. She's ripping up her bedding. I have monitors in the whelping room so when I come upstairs I can still see what is going on  I like to be close by since this is her first litter. Bye :wavey:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Once the temp has at least a 1.0 drop (which in her case it went from 99.5 to 98.4) then I can expect pups to arrive anywhere from 24-36 hours. She's quite restless and I'm quite tired...already


PUPPIES COMING! PUPPIES COMING! PUPPIES COMING!

Thanks for the insight, everyone. Now I'm getting excited, too!

Are all the puppies spoken for?

And by the by, shouldn't we have some specific emoticons that are puppy shaped? 


SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

And...................

we'll send you and Rascal (and the impending puppy avalanche) good wishes and thoughts. And vibes of strenth to you DelmarvaGold while all the "fun" is going on...

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Good luck DelmarvaGold and Rascal!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SJ


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Rascal had the big temp drop this morning so now the waiting game begins. Thank god she loves her whelping box and doesn't like to leave it. Vern built a 4' X 5' deluxe box with a raised floor


Good Luck Rascal and DelmarvaGold. Hope everything goes smooth and quick! Cant wait to see your pics.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> How long does labor usually last for Golden's? I had labor for 24 hrs for 1 baby I'd hate to think how long multiple births can take.


reallly depends...I have had drawn out whelpings lasting over a number of hrs and some that are done pronto..my smallest bitch "Gabby" popped out 11 from 10am - 1pm - she got really agitated at about 8am, contractions got really intense, first pup arrived at 10 am and she was snoozing quietly, bathed and nursing her kids by 1:30 pm :heartbeat lets hope her 2nd litter is the same!

Good luck Sue & Rascal


----------



## mk9906 (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been thinking about Rascal all day!  

Can't wait to see the new babies!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Sue- wish you the best of luck with the delivery and litter!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is exciting! Did Sue say there were going to be eleven of them?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> This is exciting! Did Sue say there were going to be eleven of them?


I think I saw a dozen!!!!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hope at least Vern is helping her and not watching TV. LOL


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lots of good positive thoughts comign your way for a safe delivery.

And lots of puppy pics!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Nothing yet :no: At least we got a few hours sleep. Since this is her first litter it will take some time to get things rolling. We will go for a few laps around the yard in the morning to speed up the process.

Vern doesn't help with the delivery but he does take care of the other dogs. He is a bit squeemish about seeing blood and stuff.

Thanks for all the well wishes....I really appreciate it :wave:


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am sure Rascal will deliver gorgeous pups. ! Get some rest, you will need it in the days to come! Way to go Rascal! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I hope at least Vern is helping her and not watching TV. LOL


LOL The only show I watch is Ameican Idol (and Fox News). Other then that, I come to the GRF for entertainment.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Morning! Checking in to see how things are going. I guess it's still a waiting game.
I hope she isn't having any difficulty and you were able to get some sleep last night.
Looking forward to some Great News!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck Rascal!


----------



## mk9906 (Aug 16, 2007)

Good Morning! 

Just checking in for puppies!  

Hope Rascal had as restful a night as possible. Hope today brings beautiful healthy puppies and lots of rest for Rascal!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just checking up on Rascal... how did that walk around the yard go?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well wishes for a safe delivery!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I was speaking with Sue a bit ago... still waiting! tap tap tap lol poor Jesse he must have worn a hole in the waiting room floor by now!:


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, still waiting A big *THANKS* to Heather for calling me and putting my mind at ease :smooch:


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I got so excited when I saw that Sue had just posted-thought there was a puppy or two!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I sure hope he doesnt eat the cigar after the puppies are born lol.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sue, I went on to you website last night and saw the picture of pregnant Rascal - oh, the poor thing! 

Love your website, it really shows your dedication to the breed.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I have admired the Delmarva Goldens via their website for several years now! I'm excited that this is going to be the first litter of pups on the forum since I've been a member. I can't wait to see these pups 


Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

No puppies yet?????


Tiffany


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope, not yet. It's beautiful outside and I'm hanging around the kitchen to keep checking the computer!!!! Where's my head?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

Nothing yet but her temp is WAY down and she is very restless. She went potty and came back and prompty threw up :uhoh: I've never had a bitch throw up before but I'm told it is from the pain. Ok, now I see her having some slight contractions. I hope everything goes well. The only Vet that is on standby (for a possible section) is one I would never let touch any of my dogs 

Thanks for all the well wishes and for the nice things said about my website.:wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck. For what it's worth, I got sick during labor too


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...I'm hoping they slip and slide right out without issue! I would never be able to be a breeder.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Nope, not yet. It's beautiful outside and I'm hanging around the kitchen to keep checking the computer!!!! Where's my head?


It got up to 87 degrees here yesterday and then we got a big storm. Today it's only 48 degrees - brrrrrrrr. I think that band of rain is headed east too, btw - but maybe it's gonna hit south of MD.


Tiffany


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Nothing yet but her temp is WAY down and she is very restless. She went potty and came back and prompty threw up :uhoh: I've never had a bitch throw up before but I'm told it is from the pain. Ok, now I see her having some slight contractions.


I have had all of mine throw up!!! why i chuckled this am about her brekky! Sounds like she is on her way! Good luck Sue and Rascal:wave:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck Sue. I have to go out for a few hours and I am sure hoping for news when I get back!!!!! Hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

TiffanyK said:


> It got up to 87 degrees here yesterday and then we got a big storm. Today it's only 48 degrees - brrrrrrrr. I think that band of rain is headed east too, btw - but maybe it's gonna hit south of MD.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


That is what I'm expecting. I keep checking the weather channel, but nothing is happening yet. Kinda like the puppies! I'll get a downpour and lose the internet, so I'll miss all the good news!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Waiting, waiting, waiting.... it's just the worst. 

For her first litter (the only litter) our girl started showing early signs of labor about 9:00 pm on a Thursday... I camped out next to the whelping pen all night. 
The following day around 3:30 p.m. there were visible signs of contractions. And the first puppy arrived around 4 pm on Friday afternoon and by 5:30 she was finished with the delivery or six healthy puppies. Then the real fun began...

So... come on girl, you can do it Rascal... it's almost time.... breathe deep.... pant pant pant.... breathe deep.... pant pant pant.... and push.... 

We're all rooting for you.... Chris and Natasha and Bob


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

good luck rascal cant wait to see those babies


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Any pups yet Sue?


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Still waiting :nervous: She threw up again. Heather was laughing because of all the things I told her Rascal was eating  But it was just the steak that came up...no sardines, no pasta, no canned food. All that stuff stayed down.

Anyway, Vern will have to fill everyone in. I'm logging off for the night. I'm sure they will be here soon. Bye for now:wavey:


----------



## mk9906 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh wow, still no puppies?  

Enjoy your rest, I'm sure you're exhausted.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Just saw this post! Hope everything is going well with Rascal! I'll be watching for updates, fingers & paws crossed.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow......cant wait for pictures


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Still no puppies???? Not even 1????


Tiffany


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nuttin yet guys. Rascal has been getting plenty of rest, so hopefully she will be ready when the time comes. 

They never have puppies during the day. For some reason, they all like an all nighter.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

It's been awhile since Vern's last post...hopefully the pups are getting ready to make their appearance...waiting impatiently here in CT...you'd think they were my puppies...lol...dh thinks I am nuts...he is probably right!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

just saw this thread. good luck rascal.............. praying everything goes smoothly!!!

can't wait to see puppy picture's!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah--this is the first time I got to get back to the Forum from last night--I was expecting DelmarvaGold to have named all the puppies by now! 

And yes, I'm waiting IMpatiently for the next bit of news!

Hope everything slides out perfectly!

SJ


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

wow...still no pups! Prayers coming from Kansas! Can;t wait to see these beautiful babes.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

any puppies yet, good luck to Rascal


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Just checking.......


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Me too...sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Nothing yet? Or did I miss a new thread somewhere? :crossfing
At least she's waited for the weekend.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

VERN??? where are you??? just in from nights....any news? ...tap tap tap


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sue just took Rascal to the vet. The vet thinks Sue is worried for no reason, but we thought it best to have her checked out, since it appears she has so many puppies.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hoping all is well for Rascal and babies, Vern. Keep us posted 
We are impatient, lol


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Sue just took Rascal to the vet. The vet thinks Sue is worried for no reason, but we thought it best to have her checked out, since it appears she has so many puppies.


Better safe than sorry. 

Maybe that will be the trigger to get her started. :crossfing


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Vern. Sending good thoughts your way. I am sure everything will be fine-but since it's Rascal's first litter, Sue must be nervous.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've never seen a bitch get as big as Rascal is right now. Last I heard, the pups are very active, but it is better safe then sorry. Someone drove their car into the building of our regular vet, so Sue had a difficult time finding a vet who would see her.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

How many do they think she has Vern?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good thoughts headed Rascal's way. Keep us posted!

It may be nothing (I hope so) but I do trust "breeders instinct."


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They counted twelve on an X-Ray, but those counts are sometimes way off. I understand they try to count spines, but sometimes it is hard to see them all, while other times they count some twice. But, we do know that Rascal comes from some very fertile lines (and Jesse has been very successful also) so I guess you never know.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If Rascal is so huge Vern, does Sue have hydrops in the back of her mind? Sure hope it isn't but I cannot get that out of my mind whenever I have a pregnant girl now.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> If Rascal is so huge Vern, does Sue have hydrops in the back of her mind? Sure hope it isn't but I cannot get that out of my mind whenever I have a pregnant girl now.


One word, YES! I think Arcane mentioned that also. Hopefully help is on the way. Even I am starting to worry, and that NEVER happens.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Fingers crossed that all is well


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Thanks guys. I've never seen a bitch get as big as Rascal is right now. Last I heard, the pups are very active, but it is better safe then sorry. *Someone drove their car into the building of our regular vet*, so Sue had a difficult time finding a vet who would see her.


Yikes! Thinking of you guys and Rascal and hoping she has a smooth delivery soon with all healthy puppers!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for you all and Rascal !!! Boy, I bet you'll have 2 tired girls after all these babies make their appearance !!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just heard from Sue. According to the vet, everything appears to be fine. So it may just be a matter of waiting it out.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

phew thank God ...but remember with such a large litter, she could have inertia as well...I'm praying for Rascal.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> If Rascal is so huge Vern, does Sue have hydrops in the back of her mind? Sure hope it isn't but I cannot get that out of my mind whenever I have a pregnant girl now.


sorry to but in on this thread but what the dickens is hydrops stupid question but had to ask


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

rosemary said:


> sorry to but in on this thread but what the dickens is hydrops stupid question but had to ask


search my threads for Fallon and you shall find out. I lost my girl in Nov from this and she was HUGE & filled with fluid...

edited to add:
Unfortunetly Vets are not familiar with this condition in dogs so much as it affects more cattle/horses & sheep.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Has there been any news on Rascal?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> search my threads for Fallon and you shall find out. I lost my girl in Nov from this and she was HUGE & filled with fluid...
> 
> edited to add:
> Unfortunetly Vets are not familiar with this condition in dogs so much as it affects more cattle/horses & sheep.


Sounds almost like the equivilent of preclampsia (sp?) in humans.


----------

